# Retaining Wall - Control/Expansion Joint



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

i wouldn't place an expansion jnt either - not in az,,, control jnts are fine IF needed for code compliance,,, far's distance, ask your inspector,,, if it were me, i would it but i'm far from the last word :no:


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

Expansion joints are for clay brickwork; movement joints are for cmu walls which are subject to initial shrinkage.
This is a low (16") and short (25ft) cmu wall which has cracked roughly in the middle. They might have got away without a joint if they'd have used a softer mortar.


----------

